

Two internships in different fields. Help me decide. - HelpMeDecidePlz
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZgN8Ckw-f72xeRyL5XXjQ9DowkmxQ1VN0wJlPsvIh6U/edit
I generally lurk on HN, but I&#x27;ve decided to try and ask HN.<p>Please read it and help out if you can.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1ZgN8Ckw-f72xeRyL5XXjQ9DowkmxQ1VN0wJlPsvIh6U&#x2F;edit
======
lugg
The one that isn't amazon.

Honestly I dont think anyone here can decide for you. Its something you need
to decide yourself.

You may get some anecdotes here but mostly all you'll get is personal
preferences.

My advice flip a coin. If your happy with the result you know which one you
want to really do, if you're unhappy, you still know which one you really want
to do.

------
maxharris
I know someone that worked at Raven, everything they ever told me about it
amounted to it not being a good place.

Stick with Amazon - Seattle has far more to eat, see and do than Madison ever
will.

------
ewinters123
Take the Raven job, nobody will care that you didn't work at Amazon when you
talk with passion about what you did over the summer at Raven.

